# 8-30-13 Tuna Hoo Mahi Sailfish



## Viking 71 (Jan 12, 2009)

Went out with some friends and my wife on Friday to Tuna Fish. Had to make it a quick trip since we had plans for the evening. Left the dock at 6 am and found some blue/green water just north of the dumping grounds and noticed the water boiling with YFT skying. Put out a cedar plug and was hooked up less than a minute later. Landed the fish and put out the spread. 10 minutes later we had a double hook up of YFT. Lost one fish at the boat and landed the other. Headed towards the Petronis and found a nice weed line. Landed a decent Hoo and Mahi. The last fish was a nice sailfish that we landed, revived and watched it swim off.
Had a great time on my new boat with friends and a cool wife.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work and thanks for sharing.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Is that out of destin or pensacola


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report, that's a good sized sail!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work on a decent bite.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great trip. Good eats too


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Nicely done. Congrats.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Great trip!! What kind of boat is the new boat?


----------



## Viking 71 (Jan 12, 2009)

I go out of Pensacola pass. Live in GB
The boat is a 2007 Sea Hunt 26' Triton w/ twin Yamaha 150's.
It's soft, dry and super efficient. We ran 169 miles total and burned 80.2 gallons of fuel.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice ride. I am expecting mine to arrive next week. Or ordered the Sea Hunt Gamefish 25 with twin Yamahas. Great trip you had.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice job!! and i can vouch for how the seahunt rides!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

:thumbup: great day on the water.nice sail!!!:thumbup:


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you live over in Polynesian Isles?


----------

